# Competitions for 2014 - Melb / Vic



## idzy (11/12/13)

Hi Guys,

I noticed another thread by the Welshmen and was wondering if people would mind sheding light on any competitions that are coming up in Melb/Vic for 2014. I know about VicBrew, but I am not sure if there are others and would be keen to hear from experienced folks as to what is available. It may be as simple as VicBrew covers them all, but would be keen to find out.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Yob (11/12/13)

Next one is beerfest, Feb 14


----------



## idzy (11/12/13)

Thanks Yob, we will have to talk about it on the weekend.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/13)

Beerfest is the biggest comp in vic other than state comp. 
Melbourne brewers run the comp

www.melbournebrewers.org


----------



## fcmcg (11/12/13)

There is also Westgate brewers stout extravaganza , in June 
Melb brewers British ales in may
Yarra valley belgian beer fest in feb
Bayside brewers Oktoberfest in October...
So there is a bit on...besides Beerfest and Vicbrew


----------



## fcmcg (11/12/13)

And at all you Melbourne brewers..you lot complain that Westgate don't support you, yet every year you schedule Beerfest for the third Sunday in Feb..despite us repeatedly telling you guys that Westgate always meet on the third Sunday of the month...and this year it's Valentines on the Fri..guess there won't be many Westgate members there..or blokes that want to impress the Mrs..maybe it'll be another boys weekend lol


----------



## idzy (11/12/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> There is also Westgate brewers stout extravaganza , in June
> Melb brewers British ales in may
> Yarra valley belgian beer fest in feb
> Bayside brewers Oktoberfest in October...
> So there is a bit on...besides Beerfest and Vicbrew


Thanks Ferg, will check those out.


----------



## Yob (12/12/13)

theres also Pale Ale Mania, cant remember the details of it though...

ed: quck search tells me thats gtone this year


----------



## punkin (12/12/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> And at all you Melbourne brewers..you lot complain that Westgate don't support you, yet every year you schedule Beerfest for the third Sunday in Feb..despite us repeatedly telling you guys that Westgate always meet on the third Sunday of the month...and this year it's Valentines on the Fri..guess there won't be many Westgate members there..or blokes that want to impress the Mrs..maybe it'll be another boys weekend lol



Why not have your meeting at the beerfest?


----------



## MartinOC (12/12/13)

Pale Ale Mania is run by the Worthogs, usually in August. 

If you check the Vicbrew website calendar here: http://vicbrew.org/EventsCalendar.htm it should give you an idea of what's on & when. Obviously, this hasn't yet been updated for next year yet.


----------



## manticle (12/12/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> And at all you Melbourne brewers..you lot complain that Westgate don't support you, yet every year you schedule Beerfest for the third Sunday in Feb..despite us repeatedly telling you guys that Westgate always meet on the third Sunday of the month...and this year it's Valentines on the Fri..guess there won't be many Westgate members there..or blokes that want to impress the Mrs..maybe it'll be another boys weekend lol


Traditionally it's the second weekend in Feb - last year was an abberation due to me making an error reading the calendar.
Valentine's day can fall on the second or third weekend and spirited debate about whether that should be taken into account is as old as the comp.

Unless we completely break with tradition and do it on the 4th weekend(and without checking a calendar, I'm not sure if there always are 4 in that short month??) , I'm not sure how we can accommodate everyone. I know it's difficult too being so far out of town - one reason I made an effort to judge in every comp in 2013 except Oktoberfest was to not just be a whinging non-participant but support the Vic comp scene regardless of club colours.

If you can make it great - if you can't no worries. We all have lives outside brewing and brewing related social stuff and as you would know - organising something as big as beerfest requires a variety of logistics to be worked out, including when the venue is available. We do our best Ferg - as I know you and Westgate do too.


----------



## Yob (12/12/13)

manticle said:


> We all have lives outside brewing and brewing related social stuff


_*BLASPHEMER!!*_


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (17/12/13)

Just looking over the Beerfest categories and most of the beers I had planned on entering are not listed 
Was more than a little surprised that there were not and IPA or bitter categories.

Might have to quickly brew some more to try and get some in to the listed styles.


----------



## manticle (17/12/13)

IPA and bitter are usually substyles within categories. I know there are some changes this year but check again.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (17/12/13)

I had planned on entering an ESB, IPA, American Wheat and Scotch Ale. Non of which are listed as sub categories


----------



## Yob (17/12/13)

Scaotch Ale would be in Specialty would it not?

ed: bad typo day


----------



## Grainer (17/12/13)

Yob said:


> Next one is beerfest, Feb 14


any website links to this?…doh got it..


----------



## manticle (17/12/13)

No specialty in beerfest yob


----------



## manticle (17/12/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> I had planned on entering an ESB, IPA, American Wheat and Scotch Ale. Non of which are listed as sub categories


I'll have a look and get back to you. They may have reduced categories to make judguing manageable and because scotch, bitter and IPA re covered by other vic comps, they may have been dropped but I will check for you. American wheat has not been included in past years as far as I know


----------



## rich_lamb (17/12/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> I had planned on entering an ESB, IPA, American Wheat and Scotch Ale. Non of which are listed as sub categories


Most of these are british ales, and these have been removed from the Beerfest lineup this year - mainly because they are generally included in the Brit Beerfest comp we run in May, so it was duplication for us. Dunno if we have ever included American wheat - if we did it may have been rationalised this year.

There have been some necessary changes to the Beerfest cats this year because of simple logistics. It's a bloody big comp, and as we carry most of the judging load ourselves we have to keep it manageable as we do insist on having good judging coverage for each flight.
Most of the cats have been the same for a while, and new comps have sprung up like Belgian Beerfest (Yarra Valley Brewers) and British Beerfest (Melb Brewers) so we don't need thost cats anymore - the main thing is that most beer styles are covered in a comp other than Vicbrew.

On the plus side, we have added a couple of things to keep it very interesting: Specialty Beers now has coverage, and we're adding Meads as well.

So stow away your Scotch Ale for a couple of extra months...


----------



## Yob (17/12/13)

So is IPA in? If you are working on a recipe, having multiple comps with the style allows for recipe tweaking and feedback before Vicbrew which is a good thing?


----------



## timmi9191 (17/12/13)

manticle said:


> No specialty in beerfest yob


http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories

Website has speciality listed.


----------



## Yob (17/12/13)

Back to Pales I guess.. and specialty..

must assassinate Derek Hales


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (17/12/13)

Thanks for the clarification guys.

Going to have to do some extra brewing. 
Already brewing an Irish Red as I type.


----------



## idzy (17/12/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> Thanks for the clarification guys.
> 
> Going to have to do some extra brewing.
> Already brewing an Irish Red as I type.


LOL! Brewing already after Saturday, you are keen as! I need to get cracking! Bottled a golden ale tonight and pitched the Pliny the Elder too... time to fire up the MLT.


----------



## manticle (18/12/13)

timmi9191 said:


> http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories
> 
> Website has speciality listed.


Yep.

New addition this year. Previously there has been no spec cat and much discussion about including it. I have removed myself from involvement recently due to some family stuff but there is a spec cat next year for the first time ever. I learnt that today. Apologies for misleading anyone.


----------



## slcmorro (18/12/13)

Might enter this as my first ever comp. Silly question but I'm going to ask... entries can only be sent to the nominated businesses? Or is there somewhere else they can be posted to prior to the comp?


----------



## manticle (18/12/13)

Just those listed. Registration is a big process.


----------



## slcmorro (18/12/13)

I guess I'd have to contact the individual businesses to see if they'd accept a mail entry yeah?


----------



## jc64 (18/12/13)

I can also add that the GABF in Geelong this Feb is holding a comp.

http://gabfgeelong.com.au/Homebrew.php


----------



## manticle (18/12/13)

slcmorro said:


> I guess I'd have to contact the individual businesses to see if they'd accept a mail entry yeah?


Double check but I think most/all will. Just ensure entry filled out, fee paid, bottle labelled correctly.


----------



## idzy (19/12/13)

What is the quantity that needs to be provided for the comp?


----------



## idzy (19/12/13)

Sorry on my phone, BeerFest is the one I mean


----------



## Yob (19/12/13)

1 Bottle per entry, minimum 500ml, 750 better,

No stubbies I think. (PITA for everyone)


----------



## mic (19/12/13)

Beerfest Categories 
http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories

link was apparently updated last night


----------

